# Casting Seminar featuring Peter Thain



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

To all casters and fishermen who want to cast farther.

Here is a rare opportunity to learn from one of the very best casters/teachers in the world, Peter Thain. 

Peter and his better half Anahit, are making a USA trip, driving cross country. I believe he will be performing a seminar in the NE (Marlton NJ, friday before the SCUSA nationals) and then he will be traveling south to NC. Peter will perform a full seminar on Friday, Oct 19th at the Shallotte sod farm. This is the day before the Carolina Surfcasters Oct. Casting tournament, which takes place on the 20-21 (shallotte sod farm). I will be helping Peter.

I was lucky enough to attend a seminar that featured Peter as the teacher back in 2003. I can honestly say that Peter is the one that got through my hard head and helped me understand the mechanics behind the cast. I give him much credit on my rise to the top of American casting and staying there over the past decade. His approach to teaching and the results obtained are the best I've seen, period.

Here is partial list of Peters accomplishments in casting;
1994 - UKSF Clubman Champion 
1995 - UKSF Grand Prix 4 - 1st
1996 - UKSF Masters Champion 
1997 - UKSF Open Casting Weekend - 30g, 50g, 60g & 100g UK F/S records 
1998 - UKSF Grand Prix 4 - 1st 125g 
1999 - Irish Championships - 1st 
2000
UKSF Light Line - 1st 
UKSF Grand Prix 3 - 1st 125g
UKSF Grand Prix 4 - 1st 125g
Irish Championships - 1st 
2001
British Carp Casting Championships - 1st

2002 - Sportcast USA World Champion 
2003
UKSF Grand Prix 1 - 1st 125g
UKSF Grand Prix 3 - 1st 125g 
2004
UKSF Grand Prix 2 - 1st 125g
UKSF Grand Prix 3 - 1st 100g
UKSF Light Line Inland Event - 1st + 18g multiplier & 18g F/S UK records
UKSF Grand Prix 4 - 1st 100g + 100g World Record & 18g UK multiplier record
ICSF World 18g multiplier champion & World Record
UKSF Masters Final - 1st 125g
UKSF 100g Grand Prix Champion 
2005
UKSF Light Line Inland Event - 1st + 7.5g F/S, 18g F/S & 18g Multiplier UK records
BFCC June T120 double hand fly event - 1st
BFCC Sept T38 single hand fly event - 1st & BFCC record
BFCC Oct T38 single hand fly event - 1st 
2006
UKSF Light Line Inland Event - 1st + single and double hand UKSF fly records, 7.5g UK F/S record, 18g UK multiplier record.
Emerald World Masters - 1st 100g 
2007 - ICSF European 18g Multiplier Champion 
2011 
UKSF Grand Prix 1 - 1st 100g
UKSF Grand Prix 2 - 1st 100g
UKSF Grand Prix 4 - 1st 100g
UKSF Light line - 1st + 50g, 75g & 100g UK Records, 50g & 75g World Records.
UKSF Light Line Inland Event - 18g F/S UK record.
UKSF 100g Champion

Distance Casting Records. Current list, excludes previously held records which have been surpassed.

World Distance Casting Records
201.35m - 50g fixed spool - 2011
233.67m - 75g fixed spool - 2011

UKSF
64.40m - T38 single hand fly - 2006
86.15m - 7.5g single hand fixed spool - 2006
132.70m - 18g fixed spool - 2011
147.23m - 30g fixed spool - 1997
201.35m - 50g fixed spool - 2011
204.67m - 60g fixed spool - 1997
233.67m - 75g fixed spool - 2011
250.03m - 100g fixed spool - 2011
244.50m - 125g fixed spool - 2011
236.54m - 150g fixed spool - 2011

259.64m - 100g multiplier (.28mm mainline) - 2004
224.20m - 100g fixed spool (.28mm mainline) - 1997

All comers are welcome. Don't miss this opportunity.

Tommy


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Let me echo what Tommy has said about Peter. If you have a chance to work with him you should make every effort to attend. Not just for distance casting but for general fishing techniques also. I'd also strongly suggest that you tape this event which I did the last time he was here and I still watch that tape to remind myself of what I need to do.

I sure hope that Peter sticks around at the US Nationals until Sunday so that I can see him and his wife. Tommy please pass along my best to Peter.

LarryB


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

do you know exact date he will be in marlton nj?
is this a confirmed event?
i would love to meet him


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I am not 100% sure about the Marlton seminar. Peter did say he was doing one so I expect it will happen. Check with SCUSA.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

One thing I didn't cover. There will be a charge of 50.00 which will go to Peter to help him cover the cost of his great American adventure.

Tommy


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is this geared towards novices (300') or for you folks who already know what you are doing and just need some fine tuning (500-600')? I was thinking that might be a fun trip and I could stop and get some fishing in too. But, I really suck at casting. I only cast a 13' rod like 300 ft.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> Is this geared towards novices (300') or for you folks who already know what you are doing and just need some fine tuning (500-600')? I was thinking that might be a fun trip and I could stop and get some fishing in too. But, I really suck at casting. I only cast a 13' rod like 300 ft.


 Come down to the NCBBA tournament on the first day (Wed Oct 24) I read somewhere that there would be a 2 hr casting clinic with Tommy sometime that day ( if someone can confirm/deny)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Alexy said:


> Come down to the NCBBA tournament on the first day (Wed Oct 24) I read somewhere that there would be a 2 hr casting clinic with Tommy sometime that day ( if someone can confirm/deny)


I am doing a seminar for the Anglers club tournament in Nov. 

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> Is this geared towards novices (300') or for you folks who already know what you are doing and just need some fine tuning (500-600')? I was thinking that might be a fun trip and I could stop and get some fishing in too. But, I really suck at casting. I only cast a 13' rod like 300 ft.


A caster that is stuck at 300' has much more potential for big gains than a caster that is already throwing 600. The fundamentals that Peter will cover will help ALL who are there to become better casters.

Tommy


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I am doing a seminar for the Anglers club tournament in Nov.
> 
> Tommy


 Sorry I knew I read you were doing one on Hatteras but forgot about the CHAC tournament. I'm judging for that one so it will be a great time and I will make a point to meet you.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Attend the Peter instructional. He can instruct on an individual level without going into outer space with wild talk and ideas. He is very down to earth.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Say This Announcement On The Sportcast USA Board:

Friday Oct 5 at the Marlton NJ casting field Peter Thain will conduct a one day seminar that is sure to get you casting further. He is without doubt the worlds best technical caster. He has been working on training techniques that well help you learn how to get the sinker into position and how to apply the most power to it when it is. 

The fee is $50.00 and you can register in advance to secure a place by calling 703 328 9625 or email: [email protected].

Hope to see you there.


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

I am taking the day off to go!!!

Is this an indoor or outdoor event? I want to see some lead fly.


----------



## Fox (Mar 11, 2009)

Just curious, if Peter teaches the OTG cast as well as the Pendulum?

Thanks,
Fox


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yes,

Peter is a world class groundcaster and I'm sure he will cover the groundcast.

Tommy


----------



## lmgaiter (Aug 13, 2012)

I just moved to Virginia from New Jersey. I would like to attend this course. Can someone provide a definite date, time and place?


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

lmgaiter said:


> I just moved to Virginia from New Jersey. I would like to attend this course. Can someone provide a definite date, time and place?


Which one would you like to attend? I copied below from SCUSA site.

Friday the 5th of Oct at 1044 Tuckerton Road, Marlton NJ, 08053
It starts 9 to 9:30 and end it around 4:30.
Everyone will be casting so bring your own rod.
The fee of $50 will be collected at the field in Marlton, NJ. ( the same field where we will hold the Sportcast USA Nation Championship on Sat and Sunday Oct 6 and 7)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Friday, Oct 19th 
6649 Old Shallotte Road NW 
Ocean Isle Beach, NC

$50 per person for the day, start at 9:00am finish 4:30pm with a half hour break for lunch.

Saturday and Sunday (oct 20-21) the CSCA will hold their Oct casting tournament. All are welcome.

Tommy


----------



## orlando357 (Sep 29, 2012)

*seminar*

I have to say i was there with Peter Thain this friday. What a great time i had. I learned alot. Peter is a great coach. At the beging of the seminar i was casting just over 400ft with a spinning reel, by the end my longest cast was about 575ft. I picked up at least 125ft. I'm going to keep practicing and i know i'll just keep getting better and better. This week i'm getting my conventional reel, now that i have the right technique there wont be no stopping me. Thank you so much Peter cant wait to take another class of yours. 


HEY TOMMY I'LL BE COMING FOR THAT TITLE SOME DAY!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

orlando357 said:


> I have to say i was there with Peter Thain this friday. What a great time i had. I learned alot. Peter is a great coach. At the beging of the seminar i was casting just over 400ft with a spinning reel, by the end my longest cast was about 575ft. I picked up at least 125ft. I'm going to keep practicing and i know i'll just keep getting better and better. This week i'm getting my conventional reel, now that i have the right technique there wont be no stopping me. Thank you so much Peter cant wait to take another class of yours.
> 
> 
> HEY TOMMY I'LL BE COMING FOR THAT TITLE SOME DAY!!!


There you go guys. Over 30% increase in one seminar!!!

Come on down to Shallotte, you will not regret it.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bump. 

If your not fishing, come on down to Shallotte.

Were gonna have a blast.

Tommy


----------



## orlando357 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Tommy when will you be in Shallotte, I may come down. It would be nice to meet you in person, and maybe get some tips from you.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'll be there all day friday helping Peter Thain with the seminar. Sat and Sun are the tournament, I'll be there both days.

If you can make it, attend the seminar. I've successfully taught many to cast big distances and Peter is probably the best casting instructor on the planet.

You will not regret it.

Tommy


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I wish he could be at Kingsville, Tx, later this month.
It's funny you mentioned "someone stuck at 600 feet."
Evidently you have seen this before.
That's where I'm at. I went to a friend's hay meadow on Saturday. I hit 205 yards 3 times, with a few others just shy of that.
It's a little disappointing, but I have to be realistic. I have not had a chance to cast with experienced casters, mostly self taught.
I am coming to understand thee are many, many factors that enter into casting. I have questions like:
1- is my technique sound
2- does my equipment really match my technique, IF my technique is sound
3- is my reel set up and properly tuned
4- am I casting too low of a trajectory, or maybe too high
5- am I just getting old
6- is recent shoulder surgery hampering anything such as technqiue or strength. My right shoulder is weak, but if I lock my right arm, I can make a cast. I feel like I can pull pretty good with my left arm.
7- again, is my tecnique sound
8- all other issues I haven't even thought of b/c I don't know they exist

Unlike golf and other sports, there are not many individuals who truly understand the basic fundamentals. You can't just go to the local casting field (like a driving range), pay a pro $50 - $100 for an hour instruction, then practice casting all day.
An opportunity to work with a knowledgeable caster, is pretty hard to come by.
Most of what I have done has come through trial and error, watching youtube videos and getting advice from Tommy, who has been gracious in providing information, which is greqtly appreciated.
Working with someone like Peter Thain would be a rare and valuable opportunity.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

"Stuck at 600 feet"

Most people look at me like I'm a nut when I tell them I was stuck at 500' for 2 years. My first two seasons casting competitively i was not able to break that wall. It took help from multiple casters, guys like Bill Kennedy, Jerry Valentine, Blaine Osborne and others to help get me through that barrier. Technical things like using the body and not just arms, getting the left arm extended and looking up made the breakthrough happen.....

And LOTS of time spent practicing.

Peter was the guy that got through my head on how to put it all together and understand the _mechanics_ behind the cast. How body rotation, arm extension and sinker position all come together and create a smooth and powerful cast that becomes more than the sum of its parts. It becomes dynamic.

Leslie,

The guys in Kingsville will help you. Listen to what they say, practice it and then go on a mission to find _Leslie's_ cast.

In slow, out fast.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

bump. Seminar tomorrow!!


----------



## orlando357 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Tommy can you post the address where you and Peter are going to be. I would really like to get out there and meet up with you. Ill be coming from NJ, i want to see how long of a drive it will be.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sorry, the seminar was last weekend.

Tommy


----------



## orlando357 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Tommy its been awhile but im back now. petter put a video on youtube of me casting with him in N.J. Can you take a look at it and tell me what you think. Let me know what i need to work on plz.


----------

